# [Mitfahrzentrale] Cebit 2010



## MisterG (5. Februar 2010)

Hier kommt alles rein was mit dem Suchen oder Anbieten von Mitfahrgelegenheiten zu tun hat.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (5. Februar 2010)

Biete mitfahrgelegenheit an da ich alleine fahre dieses jahr, kann ich 3 personen mitnehmen.
fahre von Darmstadt aus los und kann auch in richtung Hannover wenns sein muß auch aufsammeln.
einfach per pm. melden.

voraussetzung:
- *mindesten 18jahre alt* ( möchte hinterher nähmlich keine probleme bekommen)
- *gepflegtes erscheinungsbild*  (damit ist nicht krawatte und anzug gemeint spießig wollen wir ja nicht hin)
- jeder zahlt 5€ für hin und rückfahrt
- keine drogen und alkohol (sonst brett, und zu fuß weiter )
- und ich gebe jeden einen kaffe bei ankunft aus


----------



## Totengräber (8. Februar 2010)

Suche für den 06.03. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit Raum Bautzen bzw Dresden zur Cebit, und wieder zurück


----------



## Jami (9. Februar 2010)

Edit: Juchu, bin fündig geworden


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2010)

Also wenn irgendwer ab Hamburg HBf, Lüneburg oder Uelzen fährt, können wir ne Zug-Fahrgemeinschaft aufmachen. Das Bahn-Gruppenticket lohnt sich ja schon ab 2 Personen. Werde am Samstag da sein.


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich und ein kumpel suchen eine Mitfahrgelegenheit im Raum Westerwald (köln, bzw. bonn wäre auch noch i.o.).

das Datum ist für nur für den 6. Vorgesehen.

wir beide sind zwar "nur" 16, bzw. 17, wer will kann aber noch eine Erlaubnis von d. Eltern haben. Natürlich ohne Alk, Zigaretten, Drogen etc. (ist ja wohl klar). Fahrgeld wäre max. pro person 20€. wer uns "aufgabeln" kann/will bitte per PN melden.

Edit: das mi dem rauchen und co. bezient sich auf mich und meinen Kumpel. der Fahrer kann soviel qualmen wie er will...


----------



## Elzoco (17. Februar 2010)

Hiho,

Ich suche noch wen, der uns (3 Mann 2x16 Jahre, 1x 15 Jahre) mitnimmt.
Wir wohnen in 99988 Heyerode.


----------



## lsssss01 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Darmstadt und würde gerne mitfahren falls Sie noch freie Plätze haben.

Wann fahren Sie los? Wann kommen Sie zurück?

Ich freue mich auf eine Antwort.


----------



## chefmarkus (20. Februar 2010)

Biete 2 bis 3 Plätze zum mitfahren an:

Strecke: Cloppenburg - Wildeshausen - Groß Ippener - Weyhe - Bremen/Oyten/Achim - Kirchwedel - Kirchlinteln - Walsrode -Hannover.

Datum: 02.03.2010

Diesel + Parkgebühren werden gerecht geteilt!


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (21. Februar 2010)

*UPDATE  [Mitfahrzentrale] Cebit 2010*



GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> Biete mitfahrgelegenheit an da ich alleine fahre dieses jahr, kann ich 3 personen mitnehmen.
> fahre von Darmstadt aus los und kann auch in richtung Hannover wenns sein muß auch aufsammeln.
> einfach per pm. melden.
> 
> ...


 

fahre ca.8uhr los darmstadt hauptbahnhof so ca 8.30h und fahre weiter richtung frankfurt usw also einfach mal bei map24 schauen.

rückfahrt habe ich mir so 18-19uhr vorgestellt kann auch je nach dem auch später werden wenn alle einverstanden sind, ansonsten würde ich zwischen 18-19uhr zurückfahren weil um die uhrzeit geht es dem ende zu.

1.Platz ist noch frei.

sorry 5€ war tief gestappelt würde sagen Diesel teilen wir uns ganz fair auf.

UPDATE:
EDIT/: 
Sorry an alle die mit mir am donnerstag auf die cebi fahren wollten.

ich muß leider die Fahrt auf Samstag 8UHR verschieben, treffpunkt bleibt der gleiche.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2010)

Suche auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit Raum*Ruhrgebiet*


----------



## atti11 (26. Februar 2010)

Niedersachen/Wochenendticket 

via:
Bünde(Westf) 
Kirchlengern
Hiddenhausen-Schweicheln
Herford
Löhne(Westf)
Bad Oeynhausen
Porta Westfalica
Minden(Westf)
Bückeburg 	
Stadthagen
Haste
Wunstorf
Hannover Hbf 

Vom HBF bis zur Messe gehts natürlich auch mit dem Zug!

Ich werde 2x mit dem zug kommen!
Das erste mal Mittwoch oder Donnerstag und das zweite mal am Samsatg

also wer da Wohnt und günstig hin bzw auch wieder zurück kommen will soll sich einfach melden!


MfG


----------



## SGD (27. Februar 2010)

fährt nu irgendjemand über Dresden?!

ansonsten muss ich mein ticket verkloppen


----------



## snapstar123 (1. März 2010)

Hab auch mal eine Frage fährt jemand Morgen also am 2.03.10 nach Hannover zur CeBIT.
Komme von Würzburg gibt es da jemanden der über diese Strecke fährt.
Ansonsten hätte ich auch diese Woche frei und genug Tickets also könnte ich auch an denn nächsten Tagen das währe kein Problem und wie gesagt ich könnte auch jemanden ein Ticket geben das währe auch kein Problem.
Also würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## costunga (2. März 2010)

Suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vom Saarland aus für den 06.03. Zugticket ist leider sehr teuer.
Falls es von Interesse ist: bin (noch) 17.
Wäre echt super, wenn jemand von der Umgebung hinfährt und noch Platz frei hat. Zahle natürlich auch entsprechende Kosten für Benzin und was dazugehört.


----------



## FreakyBoyAMD (2. März 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Wir fahren am Freitag 02.03.2010 ab 5 Uhr füh aus München los, nehmen unterwegs noch jemanden aus Allershausen mit. 2 Plätze sind noch frei.
Gepäck geht bis 10 Kg pro Person o.k.

Wagen ist ein 520i. Kosten je Mitfahrer liegen bei ca. 35 Euro. Wir fahren auf die Cebit 2010 und haben in Hildesheim ein Hotelzimmer. Bei der Hinfahrt werden wir direkt nach Laatzen auf die Cebit, wir parken auf dem Messegelände.

Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich!!

Grüße

FBAMD


----------



## Jami (3. März 2010)

Weeeeeearwilleeinekekse? Ich hab ne Karte zu verschenken, also PN an mich!


----------



## costunga (3. März 2010)

Mhh...keine Saarländer unter euch? Oder vielleicht Franzosen, die zur Messe wollen und sowieso durchs Saarland fahren?


----------



## FreakyBoyAMD (4. März 2010)

also leute wir sind gedanklich schon auf dem weg, münchen-nürnberg-kassel-göttingen-hildesheim-hannover/laatzen.....wer es sich noch anders überlegt, der ruft mich ab 4 uhr früh an,... 01577 9357657

und wech  .....


----------



## riedochs (4. März 2010)

Da bei mir wieder 2 Plätze frei sind: 6.3 Ab Worms/Darmstadt/Frankfurt/Hanau/Gießen nach Hannover.

Da ich morgen Abend nicht da bin am besten bis 19 Uhr PM.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (6. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Da bei mir wieder 2 Plätze frei sind: 6.3 Ab Worms/Darmstadt/Frankfurt/Hanau/Gießen nach Hannover.
> 
> Da ich morgen Abend nicht da bin am besten bis 19 Uhr PM.


 
Hallo Riedochs,

fährst du darmstadt vorbei, kannst du wenn du zwei plätze frei hast welche vom hauptbahnhof mitnehmen, weil bei mir liegt 25cm neuschnee und ich komme nicht weg.


----------



## Master-Thomas (14. Februar 2011)

Biete; Suche was von Kiel (A7) nach Hannover und nachmittags, abends wieder zurück....Tag müsste man mal sehen..


----------



## Stevii (14. Februar 2011)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Biete; Suche was von Kiel (A7) nach Hannover und nachmittags, abends wieder zurück....Tag müsste man mal sehen..



Also für die Cebit *2010* bist du ein bisschen spät dran. 
Achte mal auf den Threadtitel.


----------



## Master-Thomas (14. Februar 2011)

öhh Besserwisser wahh .......Blind gewinnt aber das hier überhaupt noch irgenteiner drauf rumguckt....voll drauf reingefallen, kann ich wohl lange auf ne Gelegenheit warten....aber irgentwie war datDing verlinkt


----------



## Stevii (17. Februar 2011)

Kannst ja selber einen Thread eröffnen.
Aber dann für 2011


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2011)

Hier gehts weiter für 2011. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cebit/141850-mitfahrzentrale-cebit-2011-a.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

